# 2018 rut thread



## halfrack

I haven't been out yet starting this week. Then Nov 4 th to the 15th thought i would start a new thread instead of using last years. So share on what is going on in your area thanks.


----------



## crappiedude

Lot's of scrapes and rubs showing up where I hunt but I'm not seeing much movement just yet. My partner said he saw a spike chasing a doe a few days ago but she was definitely not interested in him.
Action should be heating up soon and I plan on hunting a lot the next 2 weeks.
Just driving around the last few days I've been seeing a lot more activity along field edges and in unusual places. It's going to get good for sure.


----------



## Lowerider1029

Sat. afternoon in a light rain I had a small 4pt chasing some does around in Carroll county, they weren't buying what he was selling though. A lot of new rubs are showing up but very few scrapes, hard to see in the woods because most leaves are still on the trees there. Actually still pretty green for this time of year, guessing from all the rain, our farm is nothing but a swamp.


----------



## bobk

Spent quite bit of time in the woods this weekend. Lots of scrapes and rubs. Saw one 10pt pushing some does. It’s getting close. Hocking county.


----------



## big ducks

Hunted wed and Fri, saw good deer movement both days, not seeing many scrapes but did see 3 small bucks running does around. Son saw a stud walking with 4 does this evening but no chasing. Richland cty.


----------



## threeten

Spike was pushing some does Saturday evening. Sunday saw a few small bucks cruising the ridge. Lot of rubs. A few small scrapes. But like Lowerider said it’s still pretty thick in the woods and leaves are just starting to color. Noble county


----------



## TheKing

My cameras are showing only night time bucks with one or two close to shooting hour limits. Plenty of the normal doe/yearling/spike groups on food/mineral blocks through the daylight hours. That's the result from the last 3 weeks of undisturbed grounds in Highland County.


----------



## halfrack

Plan on hitting it tomorrow In portage county. Be first time out.


----------



## $diesel$

I haven't been out yet, too busy. My cousin rattled in a big one, i believe, Friday. If they're come'n to the horns, i'm ready to go.










My cousin does his own skinning and butchering. Talked to him today, said his buddy made him a skinning knife that he had to stop and resharpen on numerous occassions. I said, "Cuz, i'll make ya a good one, toss that one in da trash"..........LOL

Punched this skinner out for my Cuz a little while ago. To late for this deer, but maybe he can use it next year. Another 2 or 3 weeks to finish it and a sheath.


----------



## threeten

If he shows up during the day he will get a ride in my truck. One of the best I’ve seen on my camera in a few years


----------



## $diesel$

Threeten, that deer is so fat he looks pregnant. lol
I hope you get this one, bro, hes a beast. Good luck,man.


----------



## Burkcarp1

My son was out last night and he had a bunch of rut action northern portage. Bucks were chasing does ,scraping, making rubs etc.So I looks like they are starting.


----------



## LabattICE50

I grunted and rattled a monster into 45 yards yesterday around 430. We went back and fourth for 20 minutes but couldn’t get him closer. Came back around at 615 and drew on him at 35 yards but struggled with the light. He was pretty swollen and was making scrapes. This was Medina County


----------



## halfrack

Well didn’t get out . I went fishing today on Erie before i put the boat up for the winter. So now I will start hunting . But will post my daily sits. Good Luck everyone be safe.


----------



## ToadJunky10

Was out over the weekend in Ashtabula County and the only thing moving was the pouring rain soaking me to the bone... Heading out tomorrow evening after class to hunt Thursday til Sunday morning... Will try and keep everyone posted on what I'm seeing... Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## $diesel$

Don't be afraid to try a ground blind, works wonders on cold, breezy and rainy weather.


----------



## ya13ya03

My son got a 10 point last night. He was hunting a spot he scouted all by himself while I took his brother to another property. This is his first bow buck. Very proud of this young man.


----------



## DLarrick

My uncle had this one push A couple does right past him. In SW ohio. He shot a buck opening morning....all he could do is watch this stud walk on by.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught

I hunt mainly 2 different places. Our home farm SE Erie county near the Huron county border. Not much rutting action yet. Lots of scrapes tho & rubs. Much more than recent 4/5 years which is encouraging! Monday 10/29 I was hunting & had a small 8 point slowly follow a doe into my stand. Then proceeded to work a scrape & hang out for a few. 2 more small yearling bucks made an appearance & also worked the scrapes. Just waiting for their daddy to come in!!

Now the other tract I hunt often with my inlaws in SW Lorain county. Same night 10/29 my BIL & his wife were hunting. Each saw 3-4 diff bucks, one nice 8 point chasing a doe. My BIL’s wife took a shot at him at 30 yards but clean missed... 

This is my favorite thread of the year to follow!! Only going to get Better from here on out. Please keep us all posted with stories. We love to read them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelfTaught

I hunt mainly 2 different places. Our home farm SE Erie county near the Huron county border. Not much rutting action yet. Lots of scrapes tho & rubs. Much more than recent 4/5 years which is encouraging! Monday 10/29 I was hunting & had a small 8 point slowly follow a doe into my stand. Then proceeded to work a scrape & hang out for a few. 2 more small yearling bucks made an appearance & also worked the scrapes. Just waiting for their daddy to come in!!

Now the other tract I hunt often with my inlaws in SW Lorain county. Same night 10/29 my BIL & his wife were hunting. Each saw 3-4 diff bucks, one nice 8 point chasing a doe. My BIL’s wife took a shot at him at 30 yards but clean missed... 

This is my favorite thread of the year to follow!! Only going to get Better from here on out. Please keep us all posted with stories. We love to read them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

FWIW
My hunting partner and myself have killed 7 bucks in the last 4 years between Nov 6-12.
3 of those bucks were killed on Nov 8.
1 ea killed on Nov 6, 10, 11, 12.
All bucks were 8 point minimum.
SW Ohio


----------



## BaddFish

This is the first year for me that I couldn't take vacation around Nov 4th thru 6th... BUT I have the following week off so I'll be hunting HARD from Nov 10th thru 18th (if required!) This is my first year in 3 years since my divorce to really get back in the game- I can't tell you all how excited I am to be back where I belong! I will report all that happens on here... I've always been told that the truly mature boys don't show up until the 10th-11th and go until....17th-20th. (Depending on Buck-Doe herd ratio) So I'm putting this mid Nov Rut thing to the test!


----------



## ToadJunky10

All I can say is nothing but rain in Ashtabula the last couple days... Had 3 does come in tonight at about 5:45... No signs of any movement... Just the rain... TomoorrTom forecast is supposed to be better so hopefully something breaks and I get some more movement!!!


----------



## Muddy

I hunted 4 days in a row in central Ohio then took 2 days off due to rain in the last week. I saw all of the little guys on my place running does all over. Two shooters were under me before shooting light. I’m getting ready to go at it again here in a few minutes.


----------



## Stessless

Had a 6pt and fork harassing a doe with fawns for about an hour this AM.. she a ruffled rump hair but not a breeding party so I don't think she was hot yet. On the cusp of it taking off. MidEast OH. Passed a 10pt and 11pt on Tuesday/ neither had a 3 1/2 + body- holding out for a mature one.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Went out this evening where I saw a big 6 pointer last week and I saw that he or someone made some scrapes last night or this morning due to there was no water in his prints lol


----------



## SelfTaught

Hunted Sunday night. 1/2 hour before sunset a young 8 chocolate rack came through at 20 yards cruising & searching. Stopped, worked a scrape, pissed in it and moved on. My wife was hunting near by & was hoping he would make his way over to her but he didn’t. That’s about the most rutting action I’ve seen so far.....

Have had family members witness chasing & activity but no one has connected yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

About 4 pm last night had 5 does come out into a field, then a little fork horn 4 point came out and started bumping them a bit. Then a 115 inch 8 point came out and started chasing the little buck out of the area. But the little guy didn't want to leave. The bigger one almost got him a couple of times, but the little guy was just a little to quick. But the bigger buck really didn't bother with the does at all. Just that little buck.


----------



## baldwisa

Calling for high damaging winds Tuesday. Plan accordingly and be safe


----------



## fishmeister

Mature 8 pt trotted out in front of my truck at 9am today. He only had one thing on his mind. Rut is on, Lancaster area.


----------



## Eye Dr

Rut... what rut. Not much activity at all with it raining everyday. Tough season.


----------



## Beepum19

I’m hunting summit county. Been at it since Friday. Once decent buck chaseing a doe on Friday and small bucks all alone wandering. Very dead in my neck of the woods. Hunting partner had a few shooters walk by alone out of range. That’s it


----------



## threeten

A friend sent these to me today. He lives in Lorain county. On the edge of Medina and cuyahoga


----------



## threeten

I was in noble county over the weekend. Sprayed a few scrapes Friday night when I set my stand(in the rain)and they were full of leaves. They were twice as big and totally cleaned Sunday afternoon when I pulled the pin. Never saw him in the day but the wind was swirling on me all weekend where I tried for the first time(new stand spot). Had a lot of nighttime photos on the cams. Had some does move through but they would pick up my scent and leave. No chasing or cruising that I saw


----------



## big ducks

Hunted the last 3 days, rattled in a giant on Saturday at 11, couldn't get a shot. But no chasing, all of the scrapes are covered with leaves. All hell is going to break out soon. Saw a couple small bucks cruising but that's about it.


----------



## big ducks

Forgot, hunting in Richland cty.


----------



## halfrack

I think after this rain Tuesday then the big drop in temps will get them moving. Just my opinion.


----------



## Schatty

I live in Tusc County and hunt Tusc and Stark County. Last Tuesday I saw a nice buck in a field with a doe on my way home from work at 4. He was just standing and watching her eat. Then when I got home I was in the yard doing some work and I heard what I thought was a hunter rattling across the road from the house. I walked out to the road and to my surprise there were 2 nice bucks locked up not more than 50 yards across the road from the house. I don’t have permission to hunt the property so they both got a pass. It turned out to be a blessing that I couldn’t get either of them as I had a real bruiser walk in to my stand set up Saturday morning. He came in investigating the scent wick I had placed out with doe estrous and rutting buck urine. I was lucky enough to put him on the ground. I’d say the rut is definitely kicking in the areas I am hunting. 2 years ago I had a similar result on November 4th taking a 120” 8 point. This year it was November 3rd when I took my best buck a 168” 12 pt. I posted some pics in a separate thread, PB 12 pt. Good luck to everyone! Hoping to get my two boys on a nice deer for gun season as neither has gotten the itch to bow hunt yet.


----------



## halfrack

Well they are chasing in portage cty tonight. My dads friend son saw a big buck chasing a group of does out in a field tonight. Which isn’t far from where I will be in the morning. So good luck everyone.


----------



## snag

I saw a 8 point along rt5 this morning around 9.30 his tongue hanging out, I drove by and looked back in the mirror and saw four go across the road brake lights going on from traffic, they weren’t that far from west branch .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack

The rut wasn’t on today in portage cty around Ravenna. I sat in the tree from 730 am till dark. I didn’t see a thing. But I was seeing them on cam at all hours. Oh well back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## big ducks

Hunted from 1:30-dark saw 9 deer did have a basket rack 8 pt running some does around. Keep chasing them boys.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Threeten-
...Is that a "low-fence" hunting area ? 

cool pictures


----------



## threeten

M R DUCKS said:


> Threeten-
> ...Is that a "low-fence" hunting area ?
> 
> cool pictures


Laugh all you want!
Hosta flavored venison is the bomb!!
Lmao


----------



## M R DUCKS

yup ! trying to get a buddy to put Hostas in his food plot.....


----------



## SelfTaught

SW Lorain County Thursday morning 11/8. 

Movement non stop from 7am-9am. Had a hot doe get pushed right by my stand at 720am. That lead to 6 more bucks coming in on a string one after another for an hour straight!!! Was an amazing hunt, one I will remember for a lifetime. 3 basket 8’s, spike, a young up & coming 10 and a STUD 140-150” 10 point. He came within 35 yards but never had a shot opportunity.....

Here’s to hopefully the kick off of the does in estrus in the area and a good few days of hunting ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

I was off all this past week and saw absolutely no rutting activity at all. The biggest buck all week was a 110" 8 point. And just a few button bucks. Only had 1 good hunt (last sunday afternoon) when I saw 9 does and this 8 point. Man to say that I am frustrated is a huge understatement. I saw a bunch of shooters last year, but this year just no movement at all.
I will say that in the last month on the farm I hunt, the owner had the state come in and cut a bunch of those autumn olive bushes taken out of her woods. And I really think that has been my downfall. I am glad I took 2 weeks off this year. Still have all next week to get it done. Sunday and Monday look like great weather days to get it started again.


----------



## doegirl

Currently sitting in a ground blind. 1 doe this morning. Jusy can't seem to catch a break with this weather...


----------



## Bluewalleye

doegirl said:


> Currently sitting in a ground blind. 1 doe this morning. Jusy can't seem to catch a break with this weather...


You go girl. I had to take today and tomorrow off. I was just getting burnt out from not seeing much movement this past week. Going to hit it hard with the better weather on Sunday and Monday. Your tougher then me young lady. Good job


----------



## Doboy

'Ducks', Thirteen'

The "HOSTAS" is NO JOKE!
My neighbor has a big row of it along the side of his barn. You should see the tracks/ HOLES in his yard,,, going from his pin oak trees, back & forth to the hostas! lol,, like a nutty salad bar!?
Once you get that stuff started & rooted good, you can't pull it out, & or kill it!
He would cut it off at the ground, every winter, & throw it over the fence to my sheep. 
They would FIGHT OVER IT.

My daughter doesn't like the idea of putting in a food plot (NOT pretty enough! ) So I'll plant 'FLOWERS' & Trees!
I'm gonna plant HOSTAS, all along the back, woods.
& Rail-Road Lilies,,,, all along the pond! (deer love them too!)
I got some Late season 'Winter' apples & Asian pear trees started,,,,, plant them next spring,
& some chestnuts,,,,, the Burr & white oaks will be planted outside of the orchard!
THAT should do it!?


Ok Back on topic,
We got fresh scraps all around our trees stands, (Berlin) & they are being hit just about every night. We got pics of 1-8pt, (like once a week) 2-6pts, & 2-4pts. Only the 4pters are a daily thing.?
Here's one of the bucks doing the work,,,, but always at night! We sit in the stands 1/2 hr after dark, & he's there, on camera an hour later. I can only hope, that when he starts running does during the day, it's not POURING RAIN & I'm in the tree!
He's still 'young',,,,, but I don't eat the horns, anyway! He'll do,,, ;>)


----------



## fastwater

Didn't know deer ate hosta's but I can tell you for certain that they love daylilly's. Can't keep them here in the yard.


----------



## SelfTaught

Thanks to intel from our neighbor hunters, the big buck I saw a few days ago.... we now were he enters our woods from an adjacent field. Came back here mid day... hung a new set. 6” diameter tree rubbed to shreds, big fresh poo poo. Hopefully he reads the script tonight.... sticks to what he knows & I’ll be right here to surprise him !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

My wife and I spent the last week at our deer camp in Highland Country and the rut was in full swing. Chases, big bucks in daylight shooting hours, and lots of all day 8 pointers of all variety racks. Many more bucks than mother/yearling showings this year.


----------



## halfrack

Went out today shot at a stud of a 10 or 12 point around 3:45 but hit a little branch I didn’t see. So ended up sticking a mature cherry tree. Then saw another big body deer 80 yards out in the woods but never saw the head on it just body. Was nice hunting in the snow Geauge cty. Be out tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## BaddFish

2-1/2 days of hunting... literally (all day today & Sunday in stand) and all I have to show for it is....NOTHING. Today I had two does bed down 20yds away at 8:30am, stayed on ground for 1-1/2 hrs, then browsed around until noon, NO bucks in site. That was today.
Yesterday I had two young bucks running around 10am and then 10min before dark - 8 does did a migration right past me.... NO bucks in site. UGGGHHH I'll keep at it- still enjoying myself, getting tired of squirrels though. May start shooting does on Fri/Sat- I refuse to eat two tags.


----------



## BaddFish

Slept in today- had to take a break, mornings have been dead for me three straight days..
Finally, yesterday I saw 3 bucks in afternoon, one was a good one and got within 55yds... I had 3 does on the north side of me and him walking in from the south- he didn't catch their wind until he went past me and it was too dark. (I'm in a long thin tree strip between two fields) The buck walked East and then caught their scent and came back West and pushed them off the field for me so I could get down out of the stand which was nice of him... Tonight is absolutely perfect wind for this same stand... I hope some magic happens because the next two days the wind is coming out of the South/SouthEast which really screws things up for me. Good luck guys


----------



## halfrack

I was out last night in portage and had a shooter buck come in at 50 yds in a thickit. Then had a a doe walk up to him then just walked away from him with a button buck. He paid no attention to her, but he was hurt too . He was hobbling on 3 legs back leg was just dragging. THen was out this morning and saw 6 does but no bucks following...Back to work till Thanksgiving try a cpls days again till i start gun hunting..Good luck all.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Veterans day had the rut switch finally turn on in my area. All last week I saw very few bucks or deer at all. Got back out in the woods Monday morning and the switch had been turned on. Had a doe come running in at 7:45 am, and right behind her I heard some grunting heading my way. It was only a small 8 point, but it was finally some rutting action. Then about 8:30 am had another small 8 point follow my trail into the area I hunt. I put doe pee on my boots once I get into the woods. Just to try and get a buck to follow the trail I want it to go. This buck did it perfectly. Then at 9:30 am I had a really nice 140" 10 point come on my trail. But he decided to head a little farther up so he was 30 yards from me. I let the arrow go and hit a little branch that caused the arrow to miss its target. I was really mad of course. But the action was great. I saw a total of 7 different bucks and most of them were just up and moving searching for love. 
I took Tuesday kind of off. I just went out in the woods for a little while in a different area. Took the chips out of my 2 camera's to see if anything new was around the area. Got 2 new bucks that are for sure shooters. 
Got back in the woods on Wednesday and went to my hot stand. Had a doe come running in but there wasn't anything following her. Then around 10 am I heard a bunch of deer running around like crazy. Was really hoping they would come into my area, but they didn't. I saw 7 deer in that pack running, but couldn't see any horns. They were over 100 yards away, so it could have been some small bucks chasing them around. Then around 11 am I saw a doe moving thru in that same area and there he was. The humongous bodied buck I had on camera from the day before. He goes well over 250 lbs. And he has a great 10 point rack. Easy to see him and his rack at over 100 yards. They never came my way, but it is always kool to see one that big. Then at 12:30 pm I saw the last deer of the day. A really nice 10 point coming my way. But he took the wrong path and came in at 40 yards with to many branches for me to take good shot. It was great to see him though. 
Hoping to get back out on Friday. But this rain and freezing rain really has put a damper on my expectations. How much ice is there going to be on the trees and woods? How cold and wet is it all going to be? Not sure I want to find out... UGH


----------



## Fishballz

Saw a smallish 8 breeding a doe today in my parking lot at work in independence. First time I've seen it with my own eye's. He seemed to be doing a pretty good job 

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisrf815

Fishballz said:


> Saw a smallish 8 breeding a doe today in my parking lot at work in independence. First time I've seen it with my own eye's. He seemed to be doing a pretty good job
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


Saw some similar activity, very close to there in walton hills. Only difference the 8 point buck was not very good at his job or the doe was playing hard to get. He tried multiple times to get the job done, but the doe kept moving away


----------



## BaddFish

Its been brutal for me last two days (Trumbull Cty)... only seeing young bucks, does have disappeared now as well (especially after I said any mature doe is on the hit list as of yesterday!) Hunted all day in that rain /snow mix on Thursday- again only two small bucks- one at 12:30, one at 1:30. UUGGhhh, Thank God for good rain coat. I'm headed out this afternoon to hunt the only area that I haven't hunted yet and its down wind of a secondary doe bedding ground..? Fingers crossed. Next year I WON'T be hunting the "lockdown stage" - give me Oct 23rd to Nov 4th any year over this! Good luck guys.


----------



## BaddFish

Well, last night was fun and exciting only because I had a big doe at 50-55 yds for half an hour and I thought she was going to get to 40 so I could make some smokies... She never did but it was a fun way to close the week out. I called a good friend who already shot his buck Oct 23rd and confirmed my hunch...This year's Rut was generally about a week earlier then normal according to his sources the peak was at about Nov 3rd-5th... Not as fun to hunt the late lockdown period, but still better then working.. I'll probably bowhunt 3-4 more times after Turkey day but I've never done good late with bucks....Until next year, so long and shoot straight.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Watched a doe get bred yesterday. Also had other rut action so it’s not over with yet.


----------



## MagicMarker

Still got plenty of bucks chasing on my place yet


----------



## Lowerider1029

Burkcarp 1, what county are you hunting in?


----------



## floater99

I watched two bucks chasing a doe on Saturday while I was working ??


----------



## Burkcarp1

Lowerider1029 said:


> Burkcarp 1, what county are you hunting in?


Tuscarwaras


----------



## Bluewalleye

I hunt Tusc county and I literally saw no rutting activity till Monday, Veterans day. I hunted the past 2 weeks. The only thing that slowed the activity down was the freezing rain and then the 1 1/2 inches of snow on top of the ice from Thursday. Just seemed the deer did not want to be in the woods in those conditions. 
But my buddy did end up having a nice 3 1/2 year old buck come in at 5 pm on Friday. He made an awesome shot and then all the fun began. The track job in the snow was really easy. Only made it about 60 yards when he piled up.


----------



## juggerman

Hope to see this one..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

